# Chico, CA



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Next Friday and Saturday, 9 and 10 March, in the Bidwell Bottle Club's annual show at the Silver Dollar Fairground. There is usually some nice glass making appearance at that show.


----------



## ktbi (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be there early Mike.  This is one of our favorites because there are two quilt shops in town for my wife to visit, so we make a long day of it. Hopefully will finally run into you there....Ron


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got to much going on this weekend


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ron, our gang will descend on Chico Friday AM.


----------



## ktbi (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Mike - Unfortunately, I won't be there until Saturday morning....


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't got no stinkin' JOB to hold me back. [8D]


----------

